# neu Pulverbeschichten in Hamburg?



## AndreZ. (29. September 2006)

kennt von euch jemand eine Adresse in Hamburg wo man Rahmen zum Sandstrahlen und neu Pulverbeschichten hinbringen kann???

Erfahrungen, Preise, Adressen und Telefonnummern werden gerne genommen.

Danke

MfG
André


----------



## John Rico (30. September 2006)

Was willst du denn pulvern, dachte du willst dir nen neuen Rahmen kaufen?

Meine das gab es schon mal, finde es aber nicht mehr.
Bei google unter "Pulverbeschichtung Hamburg" findest du aber ne Menge.
Hier z.B. ein Link, die scheinen auch speziell für Biker/Radfahrer zu arbeiten.

CU
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (30. September 2006)

da gab es mal einen fred, wo ein laden in bremen empfohlen wurde. in hamburg dafür ein laden, bei dem man den lack entfernen lassen kann und die sagen einem dann wo man pulvern lassen kann.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-181573.html

soll der rahmen rosa werden?


----------



## AndreZ. (30. September 2006)

@ Sven, ja eigentlich war es so geplant, aber die NOX Rahmen sind nur Lackiert wie ich jetzt erfahren habe. Darum ist der Plan erst mal auf Eis gelegt und ich spare weiter um mir dann vielleicht nächstes Jahr ein komplett neues MTB kaufen zu können. So in die Richtung Monobox Carbon Hardtail oder so...

Generell habe ich aber lust auf nen schwarzes Rad ohne Decals und darum der gedanke den Rahmen im Winter neu pulvern zu lassen.

@ Martin, die Klamotten sind schon heftig genug....Jetzt auch noch der Rahmen?  
Und dann stell dir vor nächstes Jahr  bekomme ich alle sachen in Baby blau :kotz: 

Danke euch schon mal für die Tipps

MfG
André


----------



## John Rico (30. September 2006)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Generell habe ich aber lust auf nen schwarzes Rad ohne Decals und darum der gedanke den Rahmen im Winter neu pulvern zu lassen.


Was hälst du denn alternativ von einem neuen "billigen" Rahmen?
In der Gewichtsklasse um 1500 g gibts die ab 170 , und deinen strahlen und pulvern zu lassen wird auch über 100  liegen, wenn ich mich richtig an die Preise erinnere.
Kannst bei Gelgenheit auch gerne mal mein neues testen, falls dich Steifigkeit und Handling interessieren.



> @ Martin, die Klamotten sind schon heftig genug....Jetzt auch noch der Rahmen?
> Und dann stell dir vor nächstes Jahr  bekomme ich alle sachen in Baby blau :kotz:


Die gibt's auch in babyblau?  
Klamottenwechsel kommt nicht in Frage, ich hab mich doch schon so an die "rosa Brille" gewöhnt!  
Wie wär's denn zumindest mit rosa Decals, ich besorg dir auch gerne welche!


----------



## PascalP (1. Oktober 2006)

Die Firma Trio in Geesthacht macht sowas auch billig und gut!
Sietzen in der spandauerstrasse


----------



## Bege (2. Oktober 2006)

Hätte da noch ne Adresse in der Nähe von Bremen:
Stefan Anton
An der Wassermühle 3
28816 Stuhr-Heiligenrode
Tel: 04206/298282
Ich hoffe, die Tel stimmt noch, mein letzter Kontakt zu ihm ist schon etwas länger her. Pulvert vor allem die Gepäckträger von Tubus, und nen Entlacker hat der auch ganz in der Nähe sitzen.


----------

